# The Advantages of Languages



## HowlingSnail

Hello all. I'm trying to write "The Advantages of Languages" in several different languages, but of course, my friends and I only have knowledge of 4 foreign languages between us, so we need some help on some more languages. Here are the Portuguese, Dutch and Danish translations of the phrase that I've gotten from a computer translation, but I was hoping could confirm for me that they do indeed mean what I want them too. I've seen computers make too many silly mistakes in the past.

Portuguese: As Vantagens das Línguas
Dutch: De Voordelen van de Talen
Danish: Fordelene ved de Sprog

Thanks in advance for the help!
Vielen vorherigen Dank für die Hilfe!
Molti grazi per l'aiuto del futuro!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hi, HowlingSnail  

Do you mean "the advantages of learning/speaking foreign languages"? Sorry for asking, but it's not clear to me. Thank you.


----------



## HowlingSnail

Yes, that's the intent, but the original english phrase I've written is "The advantages of languages", so I was hoping to just write that in the other languages. For example, the Italian I've written is "I vantaggi delle lingue".


----------



## Anja.Ann

HowlingSnail said:


> "I vantaggi delle lingue".



It is correct, HowlingSnail


----------



## HowlingSnail

Anja.Ann said:


> It is correct, HowlingSnail



I know that that's correct, because I speak Italian. I was asking about the 3 I listed.


----------



## Nino83

HowlingSnail said:


> Molti grazi per l'aiuto del futuro!



"Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto!"


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*: _els avantatges de les llengües_

*Spanish*: _las ventajas de las lenguas_


----------



## ger4

German: 

(1)_ die Vorteile (= die Vorzüge) von Sprachen_: the advantages of languages (indefinite)
(2) _die Vorteile __(= die Vorzüge) __von Fremdsprachen_: the advantages of (foreign) languages (indefinite)
(3)_ die Vorteile __(= die Vorzüge) __der Sprachen_: the advantages of (the) languages (definite)
(4) _die Vorteile __(= die Vorzüge) __der Fremdsprachen_: the advantages of (the) (foreign) languages (definite)

(1) is the most literal translation and may be an option here if you want to express something like 'the advantages of language learning'* in general, not just with respect to a specific language (of course it is always difficult to translate a very short sentence like this one if you don't really know the context) 

---
* which, by the way, would be _die Vorteile (= die Vorzüge) des Sprachenlernens_ in German


----------



## Gavril

I'm pretty sure that this would be *Kielten hyödyt *in Finnish. (That is the word-for-word translation, but there might be more idiomatic ways of saying it.)


----------



## bazq

Hebrew:
יתרונות השפה = yitronot hasafa ("advantages (of) the language")
יתרונות הלשון = yitronot halashon ("advantages (of) the tongue")


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

výhody jazyků - advantages of languages
výhody cizích jazyků - advantages of foreign languages


----------



## stormwatch

In Romanian there's a different word for language as in foreign language („_limbă_”), and language as in technical, computer or sign language („_limbaj_”).

I assume you are referring to the advantages of speaking (knowing) foreign languages. In this case, in Romanian you say „_Avantajele cunoaşterii limbilor străine_”.


----------



## Rallino

*Turkish: *
*Dillerin yararları* /dille'ɾin jaɾaɾɫa'rɯ/


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Ang Kahalagahan ng mga Wika. or Ang Katuturan ng mga Wika.


----------



## luitzen

Dutch should be: De voordelen van talen. (Dutch does not capitalize nouns)

West Frisian language: De foardielen van talen.
Sater Frisian language: Do Foardeele fon Sproaken.


----------



## verdas gong

Norwegian: føremonene ved språk[a]


----------



## francisgranada

Hungarian:

A nyelvek előnyei


----------



## luitzen

luitzen said:


> Dutch should be: De voordelen van talen. (Dutch does not capitalize nouns)
> 
> West Frisian language: De foardielen *fan* talen.
> Sater Frisian language: Do Foardeele fon Sproaken.


Oh no, I made a horrible mistake after writing the Dutch version.


----------



## M Mira

Mandarin, Traditional Chinese: 語言的優勢 
Although plurality and definiteness are lost in the translation.


----------



## GranMaestro

In Russian it would be
достоинство языков  or more specifically: *достоинство изучения (иностранных) языков*


----------



## elroy

Arabic: فوائد اللغات


----------



## Olaszinhok

HowlingSnail said:


> "I vantaggi delle lingue".


In my humble opinion, the expression above does not make much sense in Italian: _i vantaggi di conoscere le lingue_ would sound much more natural.


----------

